# Book Review: Imperial Spy by Mark Robson



## Sahnny (Nov 28, 2006)

Imperial Spy- Mark Robson: Book Review
Spoilers!!!!!!!!!!!
Darker, Smarter, Faster- this is the easiest way to describe the first book in Robson's latest _Imperial _Series. I was stunned by his first series, _The Darkweaver, _but to even begin to compare the two is impossible. Understand from the start, that The _Imperial _is a very different story to _The Darkweaver. _Robson's first book was of Swords and Sorcery, Might and Magic, and as a result was a near perfect Heroic Fantasy, especially from a first time author. _Imperial _sets an entirely different tone. It's still fantasy, but large battles and magic takes a backseat to the intrigues of the Shandar Empire and Thrandor, spying and assassination. There's no doubting that this is a much darker book than the last series, with many more underlying adult themes. That's not to say that all ages can't enjoy it, but there is a lot more here for the older audience as well.

Something that will immediately strike readers of _The Darkweaver _is that unlike its predecessor, Imperial Spy is more brains than brawn. The Darkweaver was interesting enough, but unlike other Fantasies I have read, it wasn't really very thought-inspiring. Plots were often simple and straightforward, and more often than not, predictable (with one possible exception in Trail of the Huntress). It's not hard to notice that Robson has cast aside the simple ideas that were the base of _The Darkweaver _and in its place created an incredibly thought provoking and highly unpredictable chain of events. The last fifty pages or so will have you so on the edge of your seat with apprehension, confusion and a feeling of desperation for the main character, unassailable as her position in the book seems. It's a credit to how far Robson's writing skills have truely some in such a short time that he can provide such a mirage of emotion and thoughts so easily, and still have the book's flow and pace seem exactly right.

Another difference in writing style is that the pace has definately quickened in the transformation between series. _The Darkweaver _was a fairly slow paced series at times, although this helped in many ways in the overall feel of the story. Imperial Spy is very different in this regard, there's not a moment in the book where the protagonists of the book aren't caught in one problem or another, and as a result the book can feel rather fast-paced, which feels very fitting with the book's setting and theme.

The story of the book follows on from a sub-plot that takes place in the final book of _The Darkweaver- The Chosen One. _The sub-plot being the Spy Femke's attempt to wrestle control of the Imperial throne in Shandar from the evil Sorcerer Lord who usurped it from its rightful emperor. Her plot ended in success but as a result Femke made a very dangerous enemy in the Assassin Shalidar. The book picks up from where the sub-plot ended, and through to Femke's assignment to act as ambassador to Thrandor. During her stay, a series of murders are carried out, with all the evidence pointing to Femke. In truth, the entire mission to Thrandor turns out to be a clever trap laid by Shalidar. The story follows Femke's efforts to bring justice to Shalidar, although she my be in too far over her head...

The truely great thing about this new series is its uniqueness. It would have been easy for Robson to pick up after _The Darkweaver _with the same characters and take them on another magical adventure to save the world. While this would have been endearing enough, it doesn't seem to be Robson's style. Other authors, notably Feist, Eddings and Hobb all took the before mentioned route, and the second series was never truely as awe-inspiring as the first.Not to say they aren't enjoyable, and I certainly WOULDN'T object to a sequel series for_ The Darkweaver _(Hint? =P), but it's nice to see a fantasy authour follow a different route. As far as I know, it's also one of few stories revolving around an issue or a plotline similar to this, so kudos to Robson on this.

There's no denying that Robson's writing has far improved in this book. He is now able to build suspence far more effectively, and to a greater effect. You want tension? This is your book. it's teaming with it. From the first appearance to Shalidar in Mantor, to the courtcase at the end of the book, there's very little of the book that doesn't ooze tension from every word. Robson has even outdone Bek's fight with _Sidis _in First Sword, with the fight scene at the end of the book being the most masterful representation of hand-to-hand combat I've ever read- and what's more, it finally releases all the pent up tension that has been building up for some 300 pages

Again, Robson's true strength is his characters. Femke is the perfect heroine- she's no 'Holier-than-thou' hero like Calvyn was, and it's a berath of fresh air to get a true dark protagonest in a fantasy book for once. Eddings almost had this with Althalus, but didn't see it through to the end. it's a credit to Robson that he was able to. Femke is no good little girl- and she knows it. It's refreshing, interesting and a lot more fulfilling. Other characters, including Reynik are also very interesting, and I can't wait for him to be explored more in Imperial Assassin. 

One character that this book reveals more of is King Malo. In _The Darkweaver_, he's the king, and you accept it. In this book, he's a man coping with the loss of his best friend, and as a result we learn a lot of his character. In retrospect, looking back on _The Darkweaver_, his decisions and actions make a lot more sense, and in this book the reader begins to learn more of his history. It's an interesting read and nice change on Robson's part, who neglected to tell us a huge amount about the support characters in _The Darkweaver._

Once again, Robson puts his characters at a huge disadvantage over their opponents and makes it clear to the reader about them. My only problem this time is that Femke, best spy in Shandar seems incapable of working out a simple fact that the reader figured out about 50 pages previous. Aside from that, the balance seems well placed, with Femke and her companions being put across as capable, and Femke as a master of her trade- Enter Shalidar.

Shalidar is the most interesting character in the book, hands down. He's arrogant, deviously clever and generally an awesome character. He's an assassin, and a terribly good one at that. He's in a class of his own, and throughout the book it becomes increasingly obvious that Femke is no match for him. The reader can only watch on as while Femke lays her trap for him, Shalidar has already laid his counter-trap- and she walks right into it. It's this that make's Shalidar the perfect antagonist- he's powerful, and he knows it. He's unassailable, and the mere thought of any character in the book on Femke's side even having a chance against him is absurd, even to the reader, who desperately wants Femke to succeed.

The final scene in the book is the best tension build-up and release, repeat scene I have ever seen written, period. On top of that, it's so clever that you'll not have that 'Why didn't I think of that?' feeling. It's not something you will think of. It's unexpected, and as soon as the reader reels from the revalation, the tension begins to rise again. What results is an awe-inspiring fight scene between Femke and Shalidar. Your mind screams, 'Femke! Femke!', but you know that Shalidar will be the victor. It's a complex mix of thouts and emotion, and displays just how far Robson has come.

Overall, Imperial Spy is a perfect start to what looks to be one of the most interesting Fantasy series I've read to date. A 9.5/10 from me, and a well deserved one.

Read it now. See y'all later =D.
Sahnny.
PS- I hope the formatting works for this one and I don't end up with HTML tags everywhere. I'd murder someone.


----------

